

HN Survey of Developer Salaries 2014 - cameronmoll
https://cameronmoll.typeform.com/to/O7KleV

======
himanshuy
How would you share the survey result? It didn't ask for any email during the
survey.

~~~
cameronmoll
I'll publish the results here on HN, much like I did on Designer News:
[https://news.layervault.com/stories/29331-results-dn-
survey-...](https://news.layervault.com/stories/29331-results-dn-survey-of-
design-salaries-2014)

Collecting emails for notification might have been wise, but I wanted to be
completely clear no highly personal details would be collected or published.
(Salary might be considered highly personal, but without contact information
to attach that salary to, it remains generic.)

